# Percentage Calculation on Access Report



## MDDaniels (Jan 14, 2009)

In an Access Report, I have a calculation that toals the number of patients that a physician has dictated in the group header. In the report footer there is a grand total of all patients listed. I need the percentage of each physicians totals of the grand total and would like for it to appear in the same group header.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

That could be a bit tricky, as the Group Header calculations are likely to be done before the Report Footer where the Grand total is calculated.
Any chance that you can post a zipped copy of the database with a couple of dummy records in it?


----------



## MDDaniels (Jan 14, 2009)

That will take me a while to replicate. Would moving the grand total to another area of the report make any difference?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If the report is creating the GrandTotal I don't think it can put anywhere else it gives you an #Error.
You could havr the Total calculated in a query and place that in the Group Header.


----------

